# USA MLS 05-07.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 2, 2008)

FC Dallas v Colorado Rapids

05/09/2008 01:30 BST
  1.80 3.25 4.00 All Bets (1) 
Toronto FC v CD Chivas USA

06/09/2008 21:00 BST
  1.85 3.25 3.75 All Bets (1) 
Columbus Crew v New England Rev.

07/09/2008 00:30 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.10 All Bets (1) 
Chicago Fire v New York Red Bulls

07/09/2008 01:30 BST
  1.909 3.20 3.60 All Bets (1) 
San Jose Earthquakes v DC United

07/09/2008 03:00 BST
  2.375 3.20 2.625 All Bets (1) 
L.A. Galaxy v Real Salt Lake

07/09/2008 03:30 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.60 All Bets (1)


----------

